# Milestone 2 apex 2 rc 2 rom



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello
I installed apex 2.0 rc2 without installing gingerbread leak and [background=rgb(245, 245, 255)].596 rooted or a .596 based ROM.[/background]
When I turn on my phone it goes into google logo and then a grey screen appears.
I can get into bootloader but cant get into recovery mode.
which sbf do I need to flash?
I use rsd lite to flash my phone.
the usb light is working.

did I bricked my phone?


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

What phone do you have? Milestone 2?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

yes milestone 2


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Mmm ok Apex is for Droid 2, Droid 2 Global and Droid X, you need to flash the proper sbf to rescue your Milestone, what carrier do you have?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Do u mean company?
The company called "orange" its in Israel
I was on 2.2.2 ver. and I think apex 2 rc 2 is gingerbread sbf no?


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Ups, you need to find the sbf file from orange to Milestone 2, in Grupo Android found the Movistar and Claro sbf file, but they have a diferent radio files. Let me ask to a friend.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Apex is gingerbread, rigth, but for Droid 2 no Mileston 2, some files are diferents ...

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

sbf links are broken here
http://and-developers.com/sbf:milestone2


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1279074

I foun this, is chinisse sbf, but maybe work.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

So this the sbf I need? 4.5.3?
If I install this I might get Chinese language?


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe english too, but you can see the xda post for more info .. 

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thnx v.much  gonna try this


----------



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi mate.
The phone is working







.
however now I got chinese sbf; how do I get English/Hebrew sbf?
Thnx









Edit: I changed the sbf to English!
Thnk you
* Dark Cricket*

You are my hero!!


----------



## scubamike (Jun 1, 2012)

Do I need to be on a specific version of Gingerbread to flash Apex? I'm on rooted .621 Verizon Droid 2. Am I good to go with Apex? Also, does Apex inclued a new kernel?


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

scubamike said:


> Do I need to be on a specific version of Gingerbread to flash Apex? I'm on rooted .621 Verizon Droid 2. Am I good to go with Apex? Also, does Apex inclued a new kernel?


You need to be on Gingerbread because Apex uses Motorola's Gingerbread kernel. There is no known way to make a Motorola device (other than the original Droid and the Xoom, I think?) use a kernel that isn't cryptographically signed by Motorola, so no ROMs for these devices include a kernel.

It shouldn't matter which version of the stock firmware you're on as long as it's Gingerbread and you have ClockworkMod Recovery working properly.


----------

